# What colour is this??



## McuesHiSierra (Apr 10, 2011)

How BEAUTIFUL! Absolutely stunning! I do believe this is a Dun or dunskin horse. The "tiger" stripes aren't common but I love them!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I love how intense his leg barring is! 
Just looks like a dun to me lol, prolly buckskin dun..


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't know as much as I would like to about duns, they tend to be a bit rare over here. However, I think your boy is a bay dun with sooty.



McuesHiSierra said:


> The "tiger" stripes aren't common but I love them!


They are part of the dun factor markings. They are usually present in most duns, but not usually this distinct


----------



## Mtn Grrl (Apr 14, 2011)

I know, I'm totally not familiar with them but we do have a lot of Buckskins out here but I have never seen a horse with such primitive, strong markings has he has. And he was a THROW-AWAY!!! Bought for $50 from the meat man  Even his little hernia is gone ... he's the package deal; good spirit, level head, smart and super sweet!
I can't wait to see his colour this year once he's completely blown out.
Bay Dun ... Sooty? Bay Dun WITH Sooty or a Sooty Dun .. is there even such a thing? LOL


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Bay dun with sooty.

Sooty isn't a colour in itself, it affects other colours. So all colours can be 'with sooty' but a horse can't just be sooty on it's own


----------



## Mtn Grrl (Apr 14, 2011)

Got it!!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I agree with bay dun. Holy zebra stripes! I have never seen so many on a horse before.


----------

